# Problema audio (alsa kernel)

## mrl4n

Ho installato la scheda audio (o almeno credo di averlo fatto) seguendo la guida ufficiale

Per cui mi ritrovo 

```
# lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

```
# cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xfebf8000 irq 22

```

```
# cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18rc3.
```

```
# cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.18rc3 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sat May 9 18:36:20 GMT 2009 i686

Config options: 0

Installed drivers:

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config:

HDA Intel at 0xfebf8000 irq 22

Audio devices:

0: AD198x Analog (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

7: system timer

Mixers:

0: Analog Devices AD1988

```

Ho aggiunto all'utente i privilegi audio, ho montato una partizione ntfs (libreria mp3) 

```
# mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/multimedia -t -nfts -o umask=2222
```

 e fatto un emerge di juk.

Juk non riproduce, e kde non emette alcun suono.

P.S. ho settato nel mixer il volume al massimo per tutte le periferiche.Last edited by mrl4n on Fri May 15, 2009 5:30 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## devilheart

in alsamixer hai alzato i volumi? hai tolto il muto?

----------

## mrl4n

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> ...Juk non riproduce, e kde non emette alcun suono.
> 
> P.S. ho settato nel mixer il volume al massimo per tutte le periferiche.

 

Ehm...si   :Sad: 

----------

## devilheart

e il muto?

----------

## mrl4n

avrei preferito aver tralasciato una cosa del genere...ma purtroppo l'ho tolto   :Sad: 

Edit: ho provato a vedere i gruppi 

```
# groups

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy dialout tape video
```

 ma nonostante abbia creato un utente con i permessi audio 

```
gpasswd -a <utente> audio
```

 il gruppo audio non viene elencato.   :Question:   :Question: 

Non sono più certo che sia un problema di driver...ho eseguito un aggiornamento completo del sistema 

```
# emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

; kde continua a non emettere suoni, juk non riproduce nulla, nel senso che proprio non parte il play (non che non emette suoni), ma appena riavvio il pc sento chiaramente il suono di skype che va online, quindi qualcosa funziona, per quanto continuo a non capirci nulla.

E' un problema di permessi...ho installato madplay ed eseguito come root 

```
madplay -vz /mnt/multimedia/mp3/*mp3
```

 , mi ha fatto sentire finalmente un suono!!

----------

## mrl4n

Non è un problema di permessi...ma di impostazione.

Ho fatto un emerge di amarok (juk è già andato a donne) e l'audio lo sente anche l'utente...l'unico suono di sistema che sento è quello che emette skype quando va online, kde, e tutti gli altri programmi, sono completamente muti.

Il mio utente è in questa situazione 

```
$ groups

lp wheel audio cdrom video users cr4sh plugdev scanner
```

 e io tra poco, seguo la strada del mio juk...almeno ci avrò guadagnato qualcosa.   :Cool: 

----------

## Onip

potrebbe essere che non hai abilitato il supporto ai file di tipo .ogg? Controlla bene le USE ed, eventualmente, metti il profilo desktop

----------

## mrl4n

Non l'ho proprio abilitato infatti...i suoni sono ogg.? ci sono anche wave?

Ora provo e vediamo cosa succede....

----------

## guerro

io ho un problema simile con il mio portatile (tuxonice-sources) e lo riscontro con versioni del kernel dalla 2.6.28 in su, infatti con il 2.6.27 tutto funziona a dovere, mentre con gli altri nessun suono.

Non credo sia un problema di configurazione di KDE o altri pacchetti dato che non si spiegherebbe come mai con la 2.6.27 il suono si sente....

Non saranno mica le versioni ALSA dei kernel che hanno problemi con le HDA audio?!?!?

----------

## mrl4n

Non saprei, ci sto litigando da quasi una settimana, di certo posso dirti che il problema ce l'ho solo con i suoni di sistema...ora ho aggiunto a USE diverse flag e sto ricompilando (91 pacchetti nuovi) vediamo che succede alla fine del lavoro.

Edit: nulla da fare...ho cambiato il profilo ed aggiunto diverse flag a USE tra cui ogg...l`emerge mi ha installato e compilato 91 pacchetti nuovi cambiandomi il gestore grafico da kdm a xdm, questo significa che al primo riavvio mi sono ritrovato in ambiente X piuttosto che KDE, visto che non ho configurato xdm. Conituno a non sentire i suoni di sistema la mia tastiera e` tornata us invece che it....sono messo peggio di prima   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

La mia situazione e` questa 

```
# euse -a

acl                 [+  D ]

acpi                [+  D ]

alias               [+    ]

alsa                [+ CD ]

berkdb              [+  D ]

bluetooth           [+  D ]

branding            [+  D ]

bzip2               [+  D ]

cairo               [+  D ]

cdr                 [+ CD ]

cli                 [+  D ]

cracklib            [+  D ]

crypt               [+  D ]

cups                [+  D ]

cupsddk             [+ C  ]

dbus                [+  D ]

deflate             [+    ]

dri                 [+  D ]

dvd                 [+ CD ]

dvdr                [+ CD ]

eds                 [+  D ]

emboss              [+  D ]

encode              [+  D ]

esd                 [+  D ]

evo                 [+  D ]

fam                 [+  D ]

file                [+    ]

filter              [+    ]

firefox             [+  D ]

fortran             [+  D ]

gdbm                [+  D ]

gif                 [+  D ]

gpm                 [+  D ]

gstreamer           [+  D ]

gtk                 [+ CD ]

hal                 [+  D ]

iconv               [+  D ]

ipv6                [+  D ]

isdnlog             [+  D ]

jpeg                [+  D ]

kde                 [+ CD ]

ladspa              [+    ]

ldap                [+  D ]

libnotify           [+  D ]

mad                 [+ CD ]

midi                [+ CD ]

mikmod              [+  D ]

mime                [+    ]

mouse               [+    ]

mp3                 [+ CD ]

mpeg                [+  D ]

mudflap             [+  D ]

ncurses             [+  D ]

nls                 [+  D ]

nptl                [+  D ]

nptlonly            [+  D ]

ogg                 [+ CD ]

opengl              [+ CD ]

openmp              [+  D ]

pam                 [+ CD ]

pcre                [+  D ]

pdf                 [+  D ]

perl                [+  D ]

png                 [+ CD ]

pppd                [+  D ]

python              [+  D ]

qt3                 [+ CD ]

qt3support          [+  D ]

qt4                 [+ CD ]

quicktime           [+  D ]

readline            [+  D ]

reflection          [+  D ]

remote              [+ C  ]

rewrite             [+    ]

scanner             [+ C  ]

sdl                 [+  D ]

session             [+  D ]

spell               [+  D ]

spl                 [+  D ]

ssl                 [+  D ]

startup-notification[+  D ]

status              [+    ]

svg                 [+  D ]

sysfs               [+  D ]

tcpd                [+  D ]

text                [+    ]

tiff                [+ CD ]

truetype            [+  D ]

unicode             [+  D ]

usb                 [+  D ]

vorbis              [+  D ]

win32codecs         [+  D ]

X                   [+ CD ]

xml                 [+  D ]

xorg                [+  D ]

xulrunner           [+  D ]

xv                  [+  D ]

zlib                [+  D ]

```

----------

